# Francesco Manfredini image challenge



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi all

I've been looking for an image of Francesco Onofrio Manfredini to put with my catalog.

Most sites that purport to show an image of Manfredini instead use an image of Gottfried Reiche.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gottfried_Reiche

I feel sorry for poor Gottfried Reiche.

So, the challenge for today if anyone is interested is to find an image / engraving / bust whatever of this mysterious man.

Cheers


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adrien said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been looking for an image of Francesco Onofrio Manfredini to put with my catalog.
> 
> ...


Perhaps he wasn't famous or vain enough for more portraits.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Quite possibly both. He left behind quite a few concerto grossi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adrien said:


> Quite possibly both. He left behind quite a few concerto grossi.


Correct, I have a CD on CPO, very fine music.


----------

